# LUMBER JOCKS ANNOMINOUS



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

MY NAME IS GRIZZMAN, I AM ADDICTED TO THIS SITE…IM ON HERE ALL THE TIME….I HAVE TO SEE WHAT NEW PROJECTS HAVE BEEN POSTED…I HAVE TO SEE WHO IS ON AT THE MOMENT…I HAVE TO SEE WHO HAS POSTED A NEW SUBJECT..I HAVE TO SEE WHO HAS BOUGHT A NEW STASH OF LUMBER…MY NAME IS GRIZZMAN …IM ADDICTED TO LUMBER JOCKS…


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

Where do I sign up???? 

Sheila


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Hey Grizzman,

Where are they holding the meetings?

Lee


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi everyone. My name is kindlingmaker and the grizzman said I should be here. I have an addiction…


----------



## j_olsen (Sep 19, 2009)

Put my name on the list right after Sheila and Lee!!!


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Grizzman… there is no help for you… or me… or anyone on this site!
We are destined to be together forever… however long that is….........
Yipee!
Ellen


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

My name is Randy, and I'm a Jockoholic…


----------



## dub560 (Jun 4, 2010)

help me please!!!!


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

Now how does it sound if I say I am a "Jockoholic"


> ?


 People would start to talk . . . .

 Sheila


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

Do you belong to misspiellers annominus? (annoying smiley emoticon here)


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

locked in lost 
nothing but wood
and addicts to surround us
we sleep in sawdust
my dog makes perfect putty
my buddy has a different color dog 
we share
none of us makes a dime
we don't need them
we make plugged wooden nickles


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

Uh OH!! I use the 'annoying smiley emoticons' all the time :'( Can I still join??

Sheila (Notice that there is NO smiley on this message)


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Grizzman:

There is no known cure for your affliction. Unless you raid Larry's frig and then you don't care.


----------



## cwdance1 (Jun 23, 2009)

Please send help ASAP!!!


----------



## Broglea (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm not addicted. I can stop at any time. I just choose not too!!!


----------



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

*"JUST ONE MORE POST AND I'LL STOP!....I PROMISE!!!"*


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Is this a private club or can anyone belong?


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

I would stop but I heard the withdrawls are tremendous. As I am typing this my phone told me I got a email that told me I have a reply from another jock. I must bid you goodbye to see what they said, damnit someone is calling me oh hell they will leave a message. I hate interuptions like that. I wonder if I can be connected on my phone and on the computer at the same time, is Martin awake. Oh I will just try it. Oh yeah, I really don't think I am addicted. Oh crap my phone is dying where was that charger. Oh well I hope the battery lasts till I a


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

I´m affraid that I have to find my shoptime before I can sign up…
I think I lost it between the projects on this site

take care everyone
Dennis


----------



## lwoodt (Dec 22, 2008)

what did grizzman say?,i was to busy looking at all the projects


----------



## brunob (Dec 26, 2006)

Been traveling the last two days but have my laptop with me so I can check on Lumberjocks every night. How bad is that! I only choose hotels the have Wireless.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm not an addict, I can quit anytime. In fact, I quit several times a day!


----------



## Bureaucrat (May 26, 2008)

I've been told that I have an addictive personality. As long as I'm going to be addicted to something, Lumber Jocks seems a pretty good habit to have.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I don't understand people who have to keep checking on LJs and keep commenting who would do all that . LOL


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

we are all going to hell on a bullet train LOL Add my name to L.A Lumberjocks Anonymous


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

I never knew grizzman was a rapper.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

I keep trying to warn people but they just keep getting hooked like the rest of us. The only addiction I ever had that was good for me!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*MY NAME IS William*
Just a second, new project.
*I AM ADDICTED TO THIS SITE*
One second, new blog post.
*…IM ON HERE ALL THE TIME….I HAVE TO SEE WHAT NEW PROJECTS HAVE BEEN POSTED…*
New LJ private message. Moment please.
*I HAVE TO SEE WHO IS ON AT THE MOMENT*
I have to reply to this, hold on
*…I HAVE TO SEE WHO HAS POSTED A NEW SUBJECT..I HAVE TO SEE WHO HAS BOUGHT A NEW STASH OF LUMBER*
Is that oak there, be right back

Ok. You have my full attention now. What were you saying? I was saying something? I'm sorry I can't remember what it could be. I apologize for wasting your time. I need to go check Lumberjocks now. Nice having this little chat with you, whatever it was about. Good day!


----------



## fernandoindia (May 5, 2010)

Grizzman and all of you, do i call a paramedic? I already got mine


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

I normally be the last to comment because all the addictS above normally watch what is the latest…. Ha
Got you again… Read it, View it, Post and *ADD ICT*.


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

8)


----------



## Pete_Jud (Feb 15, 2008)

I think I heard about a 12 step program to get you weened off, It was called LJANON, but I can't find a chapter around here.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Greetings grizzman,

I here with you, dude, and I guess I'll stick around a little while longer just to see what's next…....
I just made a year on here a couple of days ago…...that ought to tell you something….......
I belong to the night-owl group, but I'm also a day-walker (most vampires areafarid of the sun)............


----------



## _Steve (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm with you on this Grizzman. I find myself stopping by here several times a day.


----------



## docholladay (Jan 9, 2010)

Help me! Help me! I've cut this same board 7 times and it is still too short. I just can't seem to stop. AAAUUUUGGGGGHHHHH! (wimpering in fetal position over in the corner.)


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

sorry it took me so long to post here… I thought I posted last night but must have missed the 'post this reply' button because I was interrupted by another post…
we are all going to woodworker's hell/heaven together… yipee!


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

*MY NAME IS BRITBOXMAKER. I AM ADDICTED TO LUMBERJOCKS. I USED TO MAKE PROJECTS IN MY WORKSHOP BUT NOWADAYS I DON'T HAVE TIME AS I'M ON LUMBERJOCKS ALL THE TIME LOOKING AT OTHER PEOPLES PROJECTS. I USED TO BE ADDICTED TO CCCCCUTTING BBBBBOARDS BUT NOW I'M OOOOOOOOOOO FFFFINE.*


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

My bumper sticker: *[ " I'm a friend of Norm A." ]*


----------



## sawblade1 (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi my name is Sawblade1 and ND2ELK warned me and I still Got hooked


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

My name is Greg and I'm a* LumberJock*. I admit I am powerless to control myself and have forsaken all other woodworking groups and forums.
*Lord grant me the certainty, to know the woods I can work and the woods I can't work. Help me to make my joints square and tight, and the ability to ask for help when needed. Give me the skill and the confidence to know what I'm doing and the intelligence to know when to leave something alone. *


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

Sheila, LOL You just might get their attention calling yourself a Jockoholic. Then again maybe Jocketteoholic may be more suitable.


----------



## Diggerjacks (Oct 22, 2009)

Hello Grizzman

I know your problem ….....

I'm addicted to this site too
I like woodworking but i can't 
work without seeing all the others members can do with theirs hands and tools
I m sure there no solutions we were addicted and we will be addicted all the life
But the important is the wood and the wood and the wood because what can we do without wood ?

Have a nice day


----------



## gagewestern (Mar 24, 2009)

i'm on step #4


----------



## Raftermonkey (Jun 5, 2010)

More will be revealed. Keep coming back.


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

Hello Grizzman. 
I try to quit, really I do. It just keeps pulling me back in!


----------



## devnull (Feb 11, 2010)

I quit quitting..


----------



## grosa (Aug 27, 2010)

Glad to know I'm not the only one with this problem.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

LJ! What the heck are LJ?
Please do not write here, I do not have time for that, I need to check the newest projects!
Yes, this place are wonderful, full of love for what we do, and I learn something new each time I visit.
Thank you all!
Best thoughts,
MaFe


----------



## jackass (Mar 26, 2008)

*I've gone for help, but alas there is nothing with the name electronic in it yet. I have been told it will be five years before help arrives through the Psychiatric department at Dalhousie U. New program for LJs only.
Jack*


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

Dude! Thats for quitters!!!!!!
~


----------



## woodspark (May 8, 2010)

Even shaving your beard didn't help!

"You and your bloody LJ's!" My wife's words to me EVERY night!


----------



## rtb (Mar 26, 2008)

I got this lj-monkey on my back but I won't go to meetings unless you serve beer.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi everyone, my name is Mark *"hi, Mark"*, nice to hear your problems. I can relate. I am a workoholic. I woke up this morning with a big smile on my face just knowing as soon as I get up I will be back in my shop and working. I have severe cramping in my hands from holding wood, chisels, a mallet, and a file all day. I have respiratory problems due to the constant inhaling of cedar dust. I have a problem.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

My main addiction to this site is the bullsh*t grizz has to say next….or do  jk grizz


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

well mark i think the next thing to come out is going to be a* LUMBER JOCK TOOL COLORING BOOk*...WOULDNT THAT BE SO COOL… you color your own table saw…your own planer, your own band saw…and on the front of the book will be ..yours truly wearing my famous red dress…....we will call it..*.GRIZZMANS COLORING TOOLS*... so would that be considered more manure…lol…....


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

lol and you can draw on whatever brand name you want on the tools


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Quitting is for sissies.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

I used to be addicted…then I went to the doc…he gave me a shot that cleared it all up. I hear there are pills that you can take that will make you sick if you log on to Jocks….LOL. Now..to see the major addicts, all you have to look at is the most active….those are the ones that can only be saved by an intervention and mandatory 12 step rehabilitation program….

All the above was in fun…and definitely not intended to make fun of alcoholism which is truly a horrible devastating disease….


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

this thread was intended to just be a funny about being addicted to lumber jocks, i do not like the post that jorgeG has posted and have asked him to change it, that will be up to him, i am a family man and believe in being true and moral with my family, and since this was a thread started by me i want it clear that it wasnt intended to be a thread where sex addicition would be discussed or even mentioned..and i would appreciate that we keep it on the light side…its just my request….....grizzman


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

grizzman, this is not a laughing matter (as I try to hold back a laugh) ...come on now grizz count back from ten and close the screen…lol


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

well i know mark…but i do have some serious feelings on certain matters..and the grizzman does have a serious side too…i left it as a request and will leave the matter alone…....i am now closing the screen…......


----------



## mrg (Mar 10, 2010)

Damn, I fell off the wagon again!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Grizzman: too bad "Blocks" aren't retro-active….. I've had lots of good threads get tanked by jerky comments…which pretty much kills the mood as people decide not to add anything further.


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

If you LOVE working with wood and love great people. There is nothing else to be addicted too…except LJ's


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

My name is MaFe, I do not like wood, I do not like the smell of fresh shaves, I do not like the sweet sound of a hand plane over wood, I do not like tools, I', not addicted to LJ and I do not love my buddys here.
Hi group my name is MaFe, I'll leave again, I came to the wrong room, I'm here now because I lie…
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

ha ha ha Mr. MaFe


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

;-)


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

I have consulted my psychiatrist therapist and he said that the curly maple meditation bench and segmented
bowl I made for him have paid my bill in full, but if I want more sessions he could use a roll top desk, and no
he does not think I am addicted, "I am just to damn old and stubborn to change." So with that official 
pronouncement, I am going to finish reading the blogs before put the finish on one maple bowl and start
another. I am going to quit this site just as soon as I finish my coffin and put it to its final use.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Grizz, I'm with you Boo Boo…..who said that??


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

my good ole friend yogie…...in fact i want to start looking around for a picinic basket…....hey hey….im not the average bear…....)


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

I almost completed the twelve step program while working on the road for three weeks. Then I came home, sat down at the keyboard, cup of coffee in hand, back to step one. Ain't life grand? It is here.


----------



## ColdAudio (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm on here all the time at work, still haven't begun to build something


----------



## DamnYankee (May 21, 2011)

I'm an addict but I don't want the cure.
I travel a fair bit, sometimes months on end, LJs helps me get my woodworking fix. Sometimes it sooths the withdrawals, sometimes it increases the pain of seperation from my shop.

I must say that being an LJ addict has its pros and cons on my woodworking …. pros - I learn all kinds of stuff from tips, tricks, how-tos, what to buy, ect….cons - quck giving me new ideas on what to do next, and next, and next, and next, and next…and….and….I CAN'T KEEP UP!


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

I am an addict.

Because…..

I have very little will power.

(and even less Won't Power!)


----------



## DevinT (Mar 25, 2021)

Spouse: "What are you looking at? LumberJocks? I still think you should change your handle to LumberJockJill"


----------

